# Real Dilemma please advise !!



## naz95 (Mar 26, 2014)

hi to all those on this forum

i am new to this forum so am not sure if this is the right place to put this post however, i have arrived from UK. I have three children, i came last year in April and made appllications for my children's school entry in sharjah for January,which was all accepted. However we had a little problem with the visas as they needed to be attested etc so things took longer then expected, we had left UK in December. we have now arrived to Sharjah and went to the school and they were willing to accept the children in April, but needed visa and a TC. I only had an exit report for the children from December. They NOW are not accepting this and said that its unlikely that MOE will accept. 
Now im so confused dont know what to do, the children have already missed a term of school and now what else can i do, also does any one know if they do go in september will they then have to redo the year this makes me even more upset at the thought of it.

Please anyone have any thoughts or ideas on what i should do i dont have anyone here to ask of any advice.


----------



## Clement Naidoo (Jul 28, 2013)

naz95 said:


> hi to all those on this forum
> 
> i am new to this forum so am not sure if this is the right place to put this post however, i have arrived from UK. I have three children, i came last year in April and made appllications for my children's school entry in sharjah for January,which was all accepted. However we had a little problem with the visas as they needed to be attested etc so things took longer then expected, we had left UK in December. we have now arrived to Sharjah and went to the school and they were willing to accept the children in April, but needed visa and a TC. I only had an exit report for the children from December. They NOW are not accepting this and said that its unlikely that MOE will accept.
> Now im so confused dont know what to do, the children have already missed a term of school and now what else can i do, also does any one know if they do go in september will they then have to redo the year this makes me even more upset at the thought of it.
> ...


If they start in September, they will start a new year from the last grade passed or last attested school report.


----------

